# The Countdown



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Someone needs to tighten up....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:001_huh: And a wake up boys....PS... That's the challenge flag numbnuts....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I know twat waffle. Challenging you to do your job.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dumb arses in Bama want me to wait 25 and a wake up. WtF. Guess I will be testing out the stands Sat..... and see how the bow hangs and see if I have clear shots and do a few test draws on a live subject. THE ARROW SLIPPED OFFICER I SWEAR


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

17 days and a wake-up and I'll be sitting somewhere in Pike County, IL hoping for Buckzilla to walk by....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

PensacolaEd said:


> 17 days and a wake-up and I'll be sitting somewhere in Pike County, IL hoping for Buckzilla to walk by....


I leave at 2am to head to Illinois. Get 10 days to try'n kill a monster.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I leave at 2am to head to Illinois. Get 10 days to try'n kill a monster.


 Save some for me......

Good Luck!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I leave at 2am to head to Illinois. Get 10 days to try'n kill a monster.


Damnit man, where was my invite???


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

...


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

jaster said:


> Damnit man, where was my invite???


Damn Jason, I really did think about asking if you wanted to go too cause we did need another guy or 2 to come. But figured you were probably tied up with work and trying to get your lease ready and all.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm fired up man. My scouting has come to a standstill and my bow has been in the case for 11 days now. Had surgery last monday, so drawing a bow back is out until hopefully the 20th or so. 

I did shoot 2 arrows the weekend before my surgery, 30 and 40 yards... like riding a bike.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You'll be back in no time Johnny Boy....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> You'll be back in no time Johnny Boy....


I've watched so much hunting on TV the last 10 days, it's making me sick. Lol.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Damn Jason, I really did think about asking if you wanted to go too cause we did need another guy or 2 to come. But figured you were probably tied up with work and trying to get your lease ready and all.


Lol, yep you would be correct. Kill em Brother. Go get a good one so you can guide me in BW this year, lol


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Bow season opens for me in about 6 hours...... And I'm stuck at work, on my 28th 12 hr nightshift with about 25 to go.....on a lighter note,I only have to work a total of 7 days the entire month of November and December!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just screwin' with you guys...

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Just screwin' with you guys...
> 
> Jim


Careful. We'll cut you!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

well this is my first time on the forum, I've enjoyed looking at the pics and posts over the years, they been entertaining to say the least. I reckon I've been kinda a creeper haha. Anyways to the guys heading to IL I was just wondering if yall were using a outfitter or if yall had leases up there. I have two small leases up there myself. I'm actually in IL right now working at a oil refinery on night shift and it's killing me cause the temps are dropping and leaves are falling and season starts in a few hours and I have a few more weeks til the shutdown is over, then it is game on and I'll be in a tree aggravating the squirrels and whatever else I can. Sorry for long message but everybody be safe and post some kool pics when yall can.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

John..... I am holding off going to the DR cause I probably will need surgery on my right elbow....hahaha maybe after bow season! I can still shoot a gun with a gimp elbow!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> well this is my first time on the forum, I've enjoyed looking at the pics and posts over the years, they been entertaining to say the least. I reckon I've been kinda a creeper haha. Anyways to the guys heading to IL I was just wondering if yall were using a outfitter or if yall had leases up there. I have two small leases up there myself. I'm actually in IL right now working at a oil refinery on night shift and it's killing me cause the temps are dropping and leaves are falling and season starts in a few hours and I have a few more weeks til the shutdown is over, then it is game on and I'll be in a tree aggravating the squirrels and whatever else I can. Sorry for long message but everybody be safe and post some kool pics when yall can.



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> well this is my first time on the forum, I've enjoyed looking at the pics and posts over the years, they been entertaining to say the least. I reckon I've been kinda a creeper haha. Anyways to the guys heading to IL I was just wondering if yall were using a outfitter or if yall had leases up there. I have two small leases up there myself. I'm actually in IL right now working at a oil refinery on night shift and it's killing me cause the temps are dropping and leaves are falling and season starts in a few hours and I have a few more weeks til the shutdown is over, then it is game on and I'll be in a tree aggravating the squirrels and whatever else I can. Sorry for long message but everybody be safe and post some kool pics when yall can.


 I'm hunting with Bay Creek Outdoors. I bought a 5 1/2 Day bow hunt from a gentleman that won it on a Kansas hunt last fall. It's 4,000 acres along the Illinois River in Pike County.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

PensacolaEd said:


> I'm hunting with Bay Creek Outdoors. I bought a 5 1/2 Day bow hunt from a gentleman that won it on a Kansas hunt last fall. It's 4,000 acres along the Illinois River in Pike County.


I just read up on their website... good prices, but no expandable broadheads? Screw that.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks tryn hard for the welcome, sorry for late response but been asleep all day,dang night shift ugh...but that is some beautiful country all along that Illinois river, some of it can be rugged. I'm lucky enough to hunt across the river in jersey county, well good luck to all that's out there in a tree wherever you are north or south and all wear those harnesses, I'm heading back in to work nights, hope to see some kool pics


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> I just read up on their website... good prices, but no expandable broadheads? Screw that.


You can't even track your own animal.... what is the fun in hunting if you can't track your own animal.. that finishes up your experience.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Waahhhhhooooooo! Got a owl hootin in the back yard right now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

5:30........all is well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm getting fired up... not gonna lie.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm confused. Is this a Florida countdown and have they started opening the season on a weekday?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I'm confused. Is this a Florida countdown and have they started opening the season on a weekday?


Florida... 11 days and a wake up...


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I count 12 from today.

oh i see what you did there


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23... 11 days.... then wake up...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Bama opens up one day later than FL this year. But I'll be scrubbing it in bw on the FL opener that sat. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

This thread is depressing and exciting at the same time.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pumped. Gonna pull the bow back tonight when I get home... we will see.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

U gonna hurt yo self. Ha !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> I gonna hurt yo self. Ha !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't put that evil on me, Ricky Bobby.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha!Get ready to kill John boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw ole milker on the side of Lillian highway at 8am... had to resist the urge to put this 3500 chevy in the ditch to get her... I'm playing for blood!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, We in to Win it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Shot the bow yesterday... just like riding a bike.

Ups man brought me some pointy objects to go on my arrows, too.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> Shot the bow yesterday... just like riding a bike.
> 
> Ups man brought me some pointy objects to go on my arrows, too.


Yeah I've been practicing and I picked up some fresh slick tricks from Broxons the other day. I'm ready!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Yeah I've been practicing and I picked up some fresh slick tricks from Broxons the other day. I'm ready!!!


Yeah man, with that hernia surgery I was really worried I would miss the opener. Glad I can draw my bow back. Gonna climb a tree this weekend just so there is no surprises. I'm technically still on "light duty" until the end of the month, but I'm feeling better and better every day. 

I am not a fixed broadhead fan, but those slick trick/grizz tricks are nasty!

I'm still on the rage bandwagon, these are the 2.3" extremes. $62 shipped to my door for 2 sets of 3, I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Could a ordered rage off eBay from China. 12 for $30.00

somewhere in a tree


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Could a ordered rage off eBay from China. 12 for $30.00
> 
> somewhere in a tree


Yikes! Lol. These are the real deal at least.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just checked the weather... supposed to rain Sat, Sun, Mon....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Just checked the weather... supposed to rain Sat, Sun, Mon....


No pain, no gain... it'll just help knock our scent down.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Trust me Johnny Boy... I'ma ride it out!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Just checked the weather... supposed to rain Sat, Sun, Mon....


Rain I'll handle as long as the lightning is not popping around me.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm ready for it. My brother and I plan on hunting blackwater next weekend.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We will be in a tree in blackwater as well 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Robert, I would go 40yds fm that tree i was in towards the bottom and cutoff that oak...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Robert, I would go 40yds fm that tree i was in towards the bottom and cutoff that oak...
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


That is the afternoon plan. Randy killed a 5 point out of there. Don't remember if it was before or after you where there is think a couple weeks after 


somewhere in a tree


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not liking the extended forecast!!! Sat may be good. But I took off Monday to get it done too! Those weather guessers better start guessing something else! Otherwise, me and my bow are getting wet!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

They haven't been right all year. No reason for them to start now 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang! I might have to switch up due to the weather!! I got too many choices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I couldn't stand it anymore boys.. I'm in a tree getting rained on by acorns. There was already a giant milker in the field they're traveling to when I got here. Probably will have a stud walk out and have nothing to shoot him with but my camera... stay tuned.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me either... I'm sittin in a box on a gas line with a plot down by the swamp... Hope somethin black steps out...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Is that on the AL line?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The milker mafia just showed up...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Seen 7 so far


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This sucks...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

McDavid


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok...thought you were somewhere else. Was gonna tell us about a couple bucks I had seen. But hopefully they will be dumb enough to step on the FL side


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Been seeing deer everywhere the last couple of days. Had them in my pasture at 3pm yesterday. Seen 7/8 in blackwater this morning in the 9 o'clock hour. This afternoon I had a buck and 2 does in the back corner of the pasture and 3 out in the pasture. Saturday everyone of them will find a hole and crawl in.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Espo I have 40 acres near where u are so if you ever need dragging help or anything feel free to give me a shout....I'm usually close by


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

10-4 good buddy


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

80° Saturday... better bring the thermacell


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife scheduled the kids birthday party for Sat. The only think I will be sticking is a tail on a donkey


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> My wife scheduled the kids birthday party for Sat. The only think I will be sticking is a tail on a donkey


Probably be more productive than us...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

John B. said:


> Probably be more productive than us...



Ya right!ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:shifty:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish it was gonna be a little cooler.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me too...but...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Morning will be nice, and dry.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Me too...but...
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


Beggers can't be choosers...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm ready coach. Put me in!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you wanna win, put Spear Fish in...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

espo16 said:


> If you wanna win, put Spear Fish in...
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


Are you going to be on your fancy plantation sat? Or are you scrubbing it? My plantation is in al, so I'm scrubbing it with the FL boys on Sat.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Some one drew the petting zoo hunt......


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Some one drew the petting zoo hunt......


OH, I remember now!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I may be up at Mickey's for lunch if anyone wants to meet!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Well I may be up at Mickey's for lunch if anyone wants to meet!



Maybe...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, Mickey's is out... baker country kitchen blows that place out of the water.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> Man, Mickey's is out... baker country kitchen blows that place out of the water.


Is that new? I'll give any place a shot. But for inexpensive good home cooking, it's hard to beat mickeys


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Is that new? I'll give any place a shot. But for inexpensive good home cooking, it's hard to beat mickeys


Fairly new, maybe 8 months or so? It's a bit south by the dollar general. It's the original owner of Mickeys from what I'm told... damn fine groceries. $8 AYCE buffet of country fixins.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Their fried chicken is awesome! They have a good breakfast also...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I may be game Saturday 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Their peach cobbler is really good too. Good luck on Saturday fellas. Ive got baby duty all weekend. Told my wife I was gonna make him a harness and hang him on a limb. Bad thing is I was only half kidding. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

A wedding, dr appointment, & dads 75th birthday has my weekend filled. I'll get after them soon enough!
Good luck and be safe guys


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

One day and a wakeup boys....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think I've ever been so excited for opening day.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ditto


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

John B. said:


> I don't think I've ever been so excited for opening day.


I say that every year


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

chaddd said:


> I say that every year


Yep. Me too... come thanksgiving I'm ready to throw that mathews like a boomerang.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

John B. said:


> Yep. Me too... come thanksgiving I'm ready to throw that mathews like a boomerang.


Haha...I think we all are


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yall hang in there Sunday will be here soon....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Iam going sat


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Before I disappear into the woods on Saturday for the next 4 months... I volunteered to work the beer booth at the fair tonight. 7 to close... Y'all come on out... First booth on right as you come through main entrance....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Before I disappear into the woods on Saturday for the next 4 months... I volunteered to work the beer booth at the fair tonight. 7 to close... Y'all come on out... First booth on right as you come through main entrance....
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


Funnel cakes and beer. You on!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll kill a bunch fer me!!! I'll be in Dega this weekend!!!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Mmm...I just can't see watching cars drive in a circle, when I could be huntin! But I don't get to go to kentucky either. Have fun be safe


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Funnel cakes and beer. You on!











somewhere in a tree


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Espo just sold a beer 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

The country kitchen opened up just before season last year and the lunch and dinners are great but you can't beat the breakfast! A friend I hunt with sisters opened it up. I still enjoy some liver and onions from Gators but I usually end up at the Country Kitchen!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> The country kitchen opened up just before season last year and the lunch and dinners are great but you can't beat the breakfast! A friend I hunt with sisters opened it up. I still enjoy some liver and onions from Gators but I usually end up at the Country Kitchen!


That blue plate ain't bad at Gators.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

chaddd said:


> Mmm...I just can't see watching cars drive in a circle, when I could be huntin! But I don't get to go to kentucky either. Have fun be safe


hahaha...I'm a people watcher so Dega is a target rich environment!:thumbsup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lotta funnel cakes so far... :whistling:


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Shoulda brought my bow...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I should start a only at the fair thread.... Jesus...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

espo16 said:


> I should start a only at the fair thread.... Jesus...
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....



Pictures will be required!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Crimson Tide has a phenomenal fan base...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/143330130


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

She said before it was called twerking ...she called it the bump and grind...https://vimeo.com/143330667


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

That shirt , u on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh myyyy lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/143333545


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You are a ****...lol


----------



## themeathunter1 (Jun 25, 2015)

espo16 said:


> Before I disappear into the woods on Saturday for the next 4 months... I volunteered to work the beer booth at the fair tonight. 7 to close... Y'all come on out... First booth on right as you come through main entrance....
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....



Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Espo is .... special


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

my last 3 shots at 40 before the opener tomorrow... They in trouble


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well boys...The time is near... the time that we shall remove ourselves from this world of bricks... No more stoplights... no more hustle and bustle... No... it will be a time of silence... a time of reflection.... a time of killing... Killing that which makes us feel whole... at one with the earth... I am a hunter... my quarry awaits me... he just walked past my tree... I felt it... I can feel the energy... I am on a mission boys... a mission to seek out and kill the elusive cervidae... the monarch of the forest... our destiny is to come face to face... to engage in battle... with one of us being victorious... I can hear the silence... I can feel the darkness... Then... at day break the forest will come alive... I will be present to witness firsthand the grandeur of it all... I shall prevail... for I am a hunter... I am the one PETA so despises... and I don't give a shit....stay tuned for the Opening Day Chronicle boys... Stay tuned...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Well said!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm loaded up and ready to go! Can't wait!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Well?


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> Well?


I am feeling 706z and Espo need a flag......:whistling:


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

My son was sick and I was up late with him last night plus I was going to have be back early today so I didn't go this morning. I'll be up there all day tomorrow though! Reading everyone's post is killing me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> I am feeling 706z and Espo need a flag......:whistling:


706z got one down... nanno.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> 706z got one down... nanno.


Awesome!:thumbup:


----------

